# CLOSED-Any way to install water cooling to Mac Pro 5.1 Towers?



## owenave (Mar 17, 2016)

I see info all the time about water cooled systems for video cards
and processors etc eliminating noisy fans. Any one know how to do this
in a Mac Pro 5.1 Tower?
Thanks
Larry


----------



## rgames (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd check the assumption that water cooling is quieter. In my experience (and that of others) the quietest fans are quieter than the quietest water coolers. Remember, the cooler still has a pump. And pumps make noise.

Also, the sound is different: pumps hum and fans whoosh. The whoosh is generally easier to control (higher frequency). So not only are fans quieter, the noise they do make is easier to damp.

Of course, there are some really noisy fans. But a large-diameter (120+ mm) fan at low RPM can be really quiet while providing plenty of cooling. Plus, there's no risk of failed parts dumping fluid all over your motherboard.

The only advantage I've seen for water cooling is a slightly higher overclock. They can pull more heat away.

So, just make sure you get some meaningful comparisons.

And remember that the best and (usually) cheapest way to reduce noise is to put the machine in another room. There's nothing else that works as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 17, 2016)

Best thing to do is to make a machine room (spare room, closet, enclosure, etc.).


----------



## owenave (Mar 17, 2016)

Well I will probably have to go with a sound proof enclosure in the control room 
with exhaust fan that is ducted out of the room. My MOTU 896MK3 Firewire cables can 
only be about 10 to 12 feet max away from computer. 
Thanks for your comments and knowledge.... I guess the water cooled is not a good idea then.
Thanks.


----------

